# Epson 4880 Hybrid



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

Just ordered the Epson 4880 Hybrid with the Chromoblast and SublijetIQ inks. Any suggestions on the what type of transfer paper to use with the Sublijet ink for the best quality? Thanks.

Carl


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The paper you will use for sublimation is a "release" paper. There is no polymer or adhesive on this paper. As for what sublmation paper to use is going to depend on how the profiles are created. I can only speak for the MultiRIP profiles (I have no clue about the Sawgrass profiles). MultiRIP's profiles were created using the TexPrint XP paper. All the profiles do get tested to make sure that they look good on other papers (i.e. QC Pro, DyeTrans, Truepix,...). We use the TexPrint XP paper because it is a high release paper and some of the other papers tend to hold on to a slightly bit more amount of ink. In sublimation, if you drop too much ink down on to the substrate, the image will become blurry or over saturated. So, that is why we went with a high release paper and built our profiles to use less amount of ink.

If the Sawgrass profiles were created using a paper that holds more ink on it, the profiles will have the printer drop more ink on to the paper. If you go with a paper that releases more ink that the paper used to create the profiles, your graphics can be over saturated. You might want to see if you can get some sample packs of sublimation paper for you to test out on different susbstrates. Depending on the profiles, you might find out that some paper might work better on fabric compared to hard substrates because fabric can hold more ink than a hard substrate.

Best wishes with your new hybrid!

Mark


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello mark now im loking in the epson printer to see how those work beside the dgt, well i got some questions i did some research and some companies that they sale here the epson 4880 and the suplies like tranfer paper and ink i see them prices and i dont know but they want more then the manufacture epson like $2000 difference i may think is different printer but in the picture they look sames, well any ways i like know about same different transfer paper that they were talking they say is coming outt or i dont know if is ready out in the market is call softstreach and they said may will work on the 100% cotton t-shirts better then ironall. Robert, i been sent to you pm but u didnt return.


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

Well got the 4880 Hybrid and took a bit getting all three drivers installed. The SublijetIQ dye sub works great on the mugs and tiles I have tried it on. The chromablast side printed a great first graphic but when I used Corel X3 and added some Red text the photo looked great after pressing the transfer but the red text looked more Orange than red. Looks like I will have to call Sawgrass next week to see what needs to be tweaked.


Carl


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

BETO said:


> Hello mark now im loking in the epson printer to see how those work beside the dgt, well i got some questions i did some research and some companies that they sale here the epson 4880 and the suplies like tranfer paper and ink i see them prices and i dont know but they want more then the manufacture epson like $2000 difference i may think is different printer but in the picture they look sames, well any ways i like know about same different transfer paper that they were talking they say is coming outt or i dont know if is ready out in the market is call softstreach and they said may will work on the 100% cotton t-shirts better then ironall. Robert, i been sent to you pm but u didnt return.


The companies selling the 4880 for sublimation are probably selling a complete setup. Printer, dye sub ink, profiles, etc. If you're looking at the hybrid 4880, it probably also comes with a RIP. Last time I checked, the complete hybrid setup with Chromablast and dye sub was around $4000. The printer alone is around $2000.


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

You can get the 4880 hybrid with SublijetIQ and Chromablast plus drivers for $2995 from Pro Digital Gear plus cost of shipping. Even comes with original K3 ink.


Carl


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks guys i wil check that!Robert


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

It is important to understand that not all hybrids are equal. You have to look a what the ink configuration is and what type of software is being used to drive the hybrid. Depending on what you want to do, one version may work for your business. Here are the two main types of hybrids:
- Sawgrass Hybrid: only runs with the SubliJet IQ (sublimation) and ChromaBlast (light transfer only) ink configuration. This system uses a print driver to control which ink set is used to print with and also uses color presets to adjust the amount of ink used for different substrates. The Sawgrass hybrid is offered for the R1800, 4800 and 4880 printers.

- MultiRIP Hybrid: allows the operator choose between two sublimation inks (SubliJet IQ or ArTainium) and two inkjet transfer inks (ChromaBlast or MultINK). MultINK is a light/dark transfer ink sold by several exisiting heat transfer distributors and is also sold as a film positive ink as well. Depending on the ink configuration, MultiRIP will allow the user to print the following: sublimation transfers, light & dark transfers and screen printing film positives. MultiRIP is powered by a print-to RIP application - which sends more color informaiton to the printer to get better colors. MultiRIP comes with profiles for 8 different sublimation substrates, 7 different inkjet transfer papers and 8 different types of film positive media. MultiRIP offers both a Full version (includes printing halftones for film positives for screen printers) or a Lite version (no halftone capability). MultiRIP is available for the 1400, R1800, 4800, 4880, 7800, 7880, 9800 and 9880 printers. See this link for the different setups available for each printer - Hybrid, Dual Purpose Epson 1400, 1800, 4800, 4880, 7800, 7880, 9880, 9880 - MultiRIP

Thus, the differences in pricing that you can find on a hybrid printer is due to the different setups and capabilities. Hope this clarifies anyone's questions.

Carl, hope you enjoy your hybrid printer. 

Mark


----------



## hhc (May 20, 2008)

DAGuide said:


> It is important to understand that not all hybrids are equal. You have to look a what the ink configuration is and what type of software is being used to drive the hybrid. Depending on what you want to do, one version may work for your business. Here are the two main types of hybrids:
> - Sawgrass Hybrid: only runs with the SubliJet IQ (sublimation) and ChromaBlast (light transfer only) ink configuration. This system uses a print driver to control which ink set is used to print with and also uses color presets to adjust the amount of ink used for different substrates. The Sawgrass hybrid is offered for the R1800, 4800 and 4880 printers.
> 
> - MultiRIP Hybrid: allows the operator choose between two sublimation inks (SubliJet IQ or ArTainium) and two inkjet transfer inks (ChromaBlast or MultINK). MultINK is a light/dark transfer ink sold by several exisiting heat transfer distributors and is also sold as a film positive ink as well. Depending on the ink configuration, MultiRIP will allow the user to print the following: sublimation transfers, light & dark transfers and screen printing film positives. MultiRIP is powered by a print-to RIP application - which sends more color informaiton to the printer to get better colors. MultiRIP comes with profiles for 8 different sublimation substrates, 7 different inkjet transfer papers and 8 different types of film positive media. MultiRIP offers both a Full version (includes printing halftones for film positives for screen printers) or a Lite version (no halftone capability). MultiRIP is available for the 1400, R1800, 4800, 4880, 7800, 7880, 9800 and 9880 printers. See this link for the different setups available for each printer - Hybrid, Dual Purpose Epson 1400, 1800, 4800, 4880, 7800, 7880, 9880, 9880 - MultiRIP
> ...


Hi Mark,

Is the subli-trans DUO PRO 4880 A2+ Dye Sublimation and Cotton Hybrid Printer as stocked at GJS Machinery a MultiRIP hybrid?

Thanks for your continued help, Mark.

- Emma.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Emma,

Yes, that is the name of their system...and it is powered by the MultiRIP Software. Feel free to ask any questions that you have about the system and I will do my best to answer them.

Mark
MultiRIP


----------



## lefty68 (Jul 21, 2008)

DAGuide said:


> It is important to understand that not all hybrids are equal. You have to look a what the ink configuration is and what type of software is being used to drive the hybrid. Depending on what you want to do, one version may work for your business. Here are the two main types of hybrids:
> - Sawgrass Hybrid: only runs with the SubliJet IQ (sublimation) and ChromaBlast (light transfer only) ink configuration. This system uses a print driver to control which ink set is used to print with and also uses color presets to adjust the amount of ink used for different substrates. The Sawgrass hybrid is offered for the R1800, 4800 and 4880 printers.
> 
> - MultiRIP Hybrid: allows the operator choose between two sublimation inks (SubliJet IQ or ArTainium) and two inkjet transfer inks (ChromaBlast or MultINK). MultINK is a light/dark transfer ink sold by several exisiting heat transfer distributors and is also sold as a film positive ink as well. Depending on the ink configuration, MultiRIP will allow the user to print the following: sublimation transfers, light & dark transfers and screen printing film positives. MultiRIP is powered by a print-to RIP application - which sends more color informaiton to the printer to get better colors. MultiRIP comes with profiles for 8 different sublimation substrates, 7 different inkjet transfer papers and 8 different types of film positive media. MultiRIP offers both a Full version (includes printing halftones for film positives for screen printers) or a Lite version (no halftone capability). MultiRIP is available for the 1400, R1800, 4800, 4880, 7800, 7880, 9800 and 9880 printers. See this link for the different setups available for each printer - Hybrid, Dual Purpose Epson 1400, 1800, 4800, 4880, 7800, 7880, 9880, 9880 - MultiRIP
> ...


I just bought the standard 4880 to start printing t shirts and I have an iMac. Am looking to do some small boutique printing on shirts. Would you let me know what the 4880 hybrid is....and if this is what I should have purchased? I still have time to send mine back. Obviously I am a beginnner and have heard now of the RIP software needed and the Chromoblast ink, sawgrass, etc... I would like to understand so if there is a different forum or person I should ask please let me know, thanks very much. Joe


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

The 4880 Hybrid allows for dye sublimation printing as well as chromablast printing. You will have four dye sub cartridges and 4 chormablast cartridges. Dye sub needs to go onto polyester shirts while chromablast can go on cotton (white) shirts unless you can trim around the text/object to be transfered the it can go onto dark shirts as well. I am sure someone can explain better than I just did.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I will also add that I don't think any hybrid software is designed to run on a Mac platform natively. You will need to use the Bootcamp program or another one to run the Windows side of the computer to run the hybrid drivers. We have plans for a Mac version to be release in earlier 2009, but no date can be confirmed.


----------



## furrypancake (Sep 13, 2008)

DAGuide said:


> I will also add that I don't think any hybrid software is designed to run on a Mac platform natively. You will need to use the Bootcamp program or another one to run the Windows side of the computer to run the hybrid drivers. We have plans for a Mac version to be release in earlier 2009, but no date can be confirmed.



For DAguide:
I am looking into the 4880 series printer hybrid and have read all the forums and been to countless sites. dye sublimation printing is new for me, and I get confused with all the different types of inks/software for them. you seem to be an expert in this field, and I would greatly appreciate your advice. 
basically I would like to get a package that can print on polyester and cottons, both light and dark (if possible), halftones and print on positive film for screen printing. I know I want to get the 4880 series printer, but what inks/software and transfer paper would you recommend and could i get this printer package within a budget of 3,000 dollars? 
thanks Nicholas


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Nicholas,

Since the Epson 4880 printer itself cost $2000.00, you are not leaving a lot of room for all the other stuff to fit within your budget. I am also not sure if you have a heat press already or not. If not, what you are asking for in that price range will not be achievable. The dye sub ink self will cost you around $600.00. 

To do film positives as best as possible, you will want to go with an ink that has UV inhibitors in it. This eliminates the Sawgrass system since the software does not create halftones and the ChromaBlast ink is not designed for film positives. The ink I would recommend goes by a couple of different names (i.e. MultINK from Conde, Atlas or Lawson... Heat Transfer inks from The Paper Ranch... FastINK from US Screen). It is all basically the same exact ink just sold under different names. As for film media, there are now 14 different types of film media density curves built-into MultiRIP right now.

Most of the MultiRIP Distributors (MultiRIP Screen Printing, Sublimation, Transfers, Photograph and Direct-to-Garment Printing RIP Software) will offer some type of start-up package that comes with the different types of transfer papers. It is hard for me to recommend one transfer paper over another since so much of it comes on the preferences of your customers. The best thing I can recommend is see if you can get some sample papers or prints sent to you for your to try out yourself. Some people love the ChromaBlast paper on white shirts... others don't like it on color shirts. There are plenty of posts on this forum that talk about other transfer papers (JetPro SS, ImageJet Lite / Dark, Elasti-Jet,...). The other thing you can do is go to a trade show and get to see samples of the different papers all in one place.

I hope I answered your questions thoroughly. If you have additional questions, please feel free to ask them. Best wishes.

Mark


----------



## JROME620 (Jan 19, 2009)

What is the daily maintenance level of these tpe of Printers compared to the DTG Printers?


----------

